# 59 Claud Butler



## phil120867 (16 Apr 2009)

Hi, I aquired this vintage CB a few weeks ago from a local guy (via a freecycle website). Its a great old bike but its just too big for me. I told him that I would use it as it was just lying around unloved in his shed. I've cleaned it up (a bit) and put some new brake blocks on it, serviced the headset and bought a new 5 speed free wheel for it. I've now realised that its too big for me (its a 23'')to ride at all so I can't really do it justice. I told the freecycle bloke that I wouldn't sell it so I'm offering it up here for exchange/ swap. I'm after an old hardtail (17'') to use on tow paths etc. I have 5 year old twins and I'm getting a tandem tag a long for the summer but I don't want to tow it with a £2k carbon Scott! So if you can use this old CB and have an old clunker (or a frame and some bits) to swap then get in touch 

Spec 23'' Claud Butler fillet brazed frame (not lugged)
dunlop rims
michelin tyre (plenty of life left)
original british bars ' engiterre' ?
5 speed shimano sis rear mech
orginal chainset with coter pins
rat trap pedals (all with some surface marking)
(I would like to keep the brookes saddle in the jeps but I have replaced it with a Bontager saddle.


----------



## phil120867 (16 Apr 2009)

*59 claud*

Further info

I've just been out to have closer look.
its got
ESGE mudguards front and rear
bake brake - GB sport Hiduminum (some kind of 50s super metal I expect)
Michelin select tyres
Double sided screw hub
AFA frame pump
Weimann 500 front brake
Weimann levers
Meas Strata bars and stem.

The frame has been prfessionally repianted in a plearesant blue / green and is in prefect condition.

I live in Edenbridge, Kent about 50 mins by train from Victoria and about 15 mins from J5 of the M25. Post code is TN8 6LN if you want to check the location. I can travel a bit given some notice but its difficult with a young family


----------



## grhm (17 Apr 2009)

How tall are you? How tall a rider would it suit?


----------



## mickle (17 Apr 2009)

What would you like for it? 

I'll always regret selling my 1952 CB Shortbase tandem.


----------



## gpnt (17 Apr 2009)

*bike*

I'd be interested have a carlton frame too if you want it 22",chrome lugs but in a bad state paint wise please pm me


----------



## gpnt (17 Apr 2009)

*bike*

Looks great would like to take it,I'm in Northampton and don't no where you are,have a carlton frame if you need another.thanks.Graham


----------



## phil120867 (19 Apr 2009)

Sorry I've been a bit slow I've been MTBing in Wales and doing a duathalon at Dunsfold in Surrey on the way back!. I'm 5'8'' so a 22''' would still be too big. (sorry gpnt) I was hoping for a hardtail MTB of some sort, or at least a half decent MTB frame around the 17'' mark. I've added a second post with a better bike spec and my location.


----------



## montage (20 Apr 2009)

I picked up a Mtb frame recently, suspension forks. Still has right crack on due to lack of tools to remove (I was going to use this as a project bike).

I will try and get measurements and a photo up asap


----------



## phil120867 (20 Apr 2009)

I take it you mean crank! From the middle of the crank to the top of the seat tube should give me an idea of size. Cheers


----------



## phil120867 (25 Apr 2009)

Hi all, I'm still intertested in a swap for a decent hardtail or a hybrid bike. Anyone else interested?


----------



## stoatsngroats (25 Apr 2009)

I'd love to swap, but I've only got an apollo ladies MTB, and you probably could do better than that!


----------



## phil120867 (26 Apr 2009)

Hi All,

I've put the CB on ebay last night as a charity auction. Richard from my cycling club Redhill CC is doing the South Downs way in both directions in 24 hours so I thought this would be a good way to raise funds. Its on for £20 at the minute.


----------



## montage (26 Apr 2009)

Chance of a link to the auction?


----------



## stoatsngroats (26 Apr 2009)

montage said:


> Chance of a link to the auction?



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1959-Claud-Butler-racing-bike-vintage-classic_W0QQitemZ270380252079QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item270380252079&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1688|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## phil120867 (28 Apr 2009)

It now turns out to be a CB jubilee from Dec 1953, which I hear is pretty rare esp. in this almost perfect condition. It also seems t have the original paintwork not a respray (although I'm not convinced as it seems too perfect). Its still going cheap so get bidding, its all in a good cause! This is why its on Ebay
http://www.justgiving.com/richardsterry

If anyone can tell me any more about it I can add to the auction page.


----------



## phil120867 (4 May 2009)

It went for £120. The cash is on its way to the British Heart Foundation.


----------

